

Schema 0.2.0: back with Clojure(Script) data coercion - w01fe
http://blog.getprismatic.com/blog/2014/1/4/schema-020-back-with-clojurescript-data-coercion

======
weavejester
I'm very impressed with some of the tools that have recently come out of
Prismatic.

------
w01fe
Author here, interested in your comments and happy to answer any questions.

~~~
shaunparker
Jason this looks sweet! I don't ever comment on HN, but I couldn't hold back
when I read the post.

I've been writing the same boiler plate code in my API layer as well and have
been thinking about something like this for a while. This is the first
validation library I've seen that provides the coercion needed when dealing
with user generated data. I've seen plenty of libraries that do one or the
other, but when you use two libraries you end up duplicating the schema
definition or writing custom transformation functions to make the libraries
play nicely together.

I haven't play with it yet, but am extremely excited to do so and will post my
thoughts soon. Thanks for all the great stuff you and the Prismatic team are
putting out; it's greatly appreciated!

